# New to forum and writting



## chickadee123405 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,
I am new to this forum and to writting in general. I have tons of ideas but dont have a clue if I am doing things correctly or not. I assume everyone will let me know when I am in the wrong place. Please be patient.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi chickadee. Man, I feel like W.C. Fields saying that.  Welcome to the site.


----------



## chickadee123405 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. I am kinda nervous about my writting because I have no formal idea of what I am doing with my ideas. All feed back is welcome.


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello chickadee! 
I have no clue what I'm doing either. Lately I've been simply writing poetry at any chance I have, even though I've always considered myself a writer of non-fiction prose. This is the stage where we can figure out who we want to be and what we want to do. This forum is a great place to get started!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 10, 2011)

:hi: Hello, there! Welcome to the forums! 

And don't worry about being new to writing. All of us had been new at something once, right? Looking forward to reading your works!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello Chickadee from Mockingbird - post an idea and we'll take a looksee.


----------



## Mistique (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Chickadee  welcome

Dont worry about being new to writing  If you are willing to take in the feedback given you will learn fast enough.


----------



## chickadee123405 (Mar 11, 2011)

I posted something on the monthly challenge "War" not sure if it is right and what they were looking for but figured I would jump right in both feet. LOL


----------

